# Oakland CA, seeking D&D players



## yeloson (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi folks,

Looking for players interested in a short campaign(looking at maybe 3 months, at most), starting fresh at 1st level, high rewards for roleplaying, with action every session, and an anime feel.  I'm near the BART station, and parking is freely available on weeknights and weekends.

Hit me up at yeloson at earthlink dot net. 

Chris


----------



## yeloson (Jan 17, 2005)

More Info:

_A Gate Unheld 

The Empire came without warning, in their ships of steel and iron, across the skies and waters- and we fought. They came with their hard soldiers, without mercy or decency, and we fought. They came with their forbidden and dark magics, their foreign gods, and we fought. But now, they have brought a terror into our world that threatens to destroy us all. 

For every mother, woman and child, for every one you have ever and ever will care about, for the elders and the just-born, they must not succeed. Heroes are neither born nor made- they arise or else we all fall. You know what you must do. May Amara guide you.
_


----------

